# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Mali i Shenjtë Athos

## Xhuxhumaku

*Një kullë shqiptare në Malin Athos* 

_ARTA SEITI_ 

24 Maj  

Mali Athos është një tokë prej afro 400 km², ku unë nuk mund të shkel. 

Sepse gratë janë rreptësisht të ndaluara të shkelin. Madje, dhe kafshët e gjinisë femërore. 

Në veri të Greqisë, i shtrirë në detin Egje, e ku maja më e lartë është 2033 metra, ky vend ka afërsisht vetëm 1500 banorë. Me një ndryshim, banorët janë murgjër që jetojnë në 20 manastire të fesë ortodokse, të vendosura aty që prej shekullit të X-të. 

Kjo «republikë» gëzon një status të veçantë, autonom, të garantuar nga e drejta ndërkombëtare, sipas traktatit të Lozanës të vitit 1923. 

Kjo botë ireale, ku nuk ka nëna, teze, halla, motra, ku kalendari është ai i Jul Çezarit, ku ora ka mbeteur si në kohën e Bizantit e mesnata përkon me perëndimin e diellit, ku elektriciteti funksionon në çdo manastir me gjeneratorë, e ku banorët janë vegjetarianë, i është përkushtuar tërësisht lutjes dhe devotshmërisë së zotit; andaj quhet ndryshe Mali i Shenjtë. 

Murgjërit janë grekë e të kombësive të tjera, por të gjithë janë qytetarë grekë dhe gëzojnë të drejta të njëjta. Vendi administrohet nga një guvernator civil, i emëruar nga shteti grek. 

Kjo njësi autonome, e përfshirë ne Listën e Trashëgimisë botërore të Unesco-s, është e vyer për koleksionin e artit ortodoks, për ikonat, afresket e dorëshkrimet e vjetra, për arkivat e çmuara. 

Kërshëria për këtë vend lidhet jo vetëm me vlerat e historisë e të artit, jo vetëm me mënyrën e jetesës. 

Në një bisedë me profesorin B.Bojovic, të Shkollës së lartë të studimeve në shkencat shoqërore në Paris ( EHESS), i cili e kishte vizituar Malin Athos, para disa vitesh, më tërheq në fillim, një ngjarje e vogël, që do të më sherbejë më pas si nyje për vlerat historike e ikonografike që paraqet ky vend për Shqipërinë. Ai më tregon se në vaporin që merrte për të shkuar në Malin Athos, hyn në bisedë me një punonjës të rendit, kontrollues i lejeve të vizitave, i cili e pyet se « çdo të thotë të jesh shqiptar ? » Sepse, të gjithë e quanin « shqiptar », për arsyen që vinte nga Greqia e Veriut, e sepse ai ishte « qimekuq », tipare që nuk përngjanin me banorët përreth. « Unë, nuk e di se çfarë ka të veçantë të qenit shqiptar, ia pret ai, por një gjë është e sigurt, muzika rumune, sllave, shqiptare është e njëjtë, e më përket ». 

E pikërisht, në Malin Athos, më tregon më pas, profesori Bojovic, ndodhet « Pirgu shqiptar », kulla shqiptare në manastirin e Hilandarit, të cilin ai e kishte vizituar. Mësoj që i ati i Skënderbeut, Gjon Kastrioti, bleu në shekullin e XV-të, pirgun e Shën Gjergjit, i njohur me emrin « Pirgu shqiptar », ku Gjon Kastrioti ka jetuar me një nga djemtë e tij, Reposhin. Mësoj në të njëjtën kohë, që Manastirit të Hilandarit, babai i Skënderbeut, i dhuroi dhe dy fshatra nga pronat e tij. 

Lidhja me historinë tonë më shtyn të kërkoj në « Historinë e Shqipërisë », e gjegjësisht të ndjek gjurmët shqiptare të Malit Athos. Në kreun e tretë të « Historisë së Shqipërisë », të titulluar  Fundi i sundimeve të huaja  Formacionet shtetërore shqiptare në shekullin XIV  fillimi i shekullit XV », në paragrafin « Shteti i Gjon Kastriotit », shkruhet : «Kështu shpjegohen, p.sh., lidhjet e tij me manastirin e Hilandarit në Malin e Shenjtë, që gjendet në brigjet e detit Egje. Këtij manastiri, Gjon Kastrioti i dhuroi në vitin 1426 dy fshatra nga pronat e veta në rajonin e Gostivarit, i bleu pirgun e Shën Gjergjit (i njohur edhe me emrin Pirgu Shqiptar), dhe në këtë manastir një nga djemtë e tij, Reposhi, e kaloi jetën si murg derisa vdiq më 25 korrik 1431. » 

Nga kërkimet e mëpasme, për Malin Athos e lidhjen e tij me ikonografinë shqiptare, mësoj që emra të shquar piktorësh shqiptarë të afreskeve, kanë punuar në manastiret e këtij vendi. 

David Selenica (1715), ka pikturuar afreske në manastirin e Laurës së Madhe, në Malin Athos ; vëllezërit, Kostandin dhe Athanas, të mbiquajtur « Zografi », krijimtaria e të cilëve shtrihet nga 1741-1783, në afresket e tyre, kanë ruajtur karakterin krahinor të veshjeve. 

Eshtë për tu përmendur, Grigor Zdruli (vdiq në 1906), prift, që profesionin e zografit e morri në Malin e Shenjtë. Atje, formoi dhe atelienë e tij, ku i mësoi zanatin të rinjve shqiptare si Grigor Zdruli (i riu), Spiridhon Dunka, Dhimitër Papaveshi e të tjerë. Anton Zengo, prift, i cili ka ushtruar krijimtarinë e tij në gjysmën e parë të shekullit te XIX-të e deri në fund të po këtij shekulli ; ka punuar në malin Athos.Në këtë republikë murgjërish, ku siç shprehen dhe ata vetë, çdo lëvizje përshkruhet « brënda dhe jashtë nesh » (B.Bojovic), gërshetohen mitikja me realen : sipas mitologjisë greke, Athos, në betejë me Posejdonin, e qëllon me një copë shkëmbi atë, por nuk arrin ta zerë ; shkëmbi bie mbi det në formë piramide, duke krijuar kështu, Malin Athos. 

Thuhet që vizitorët e pelegrinët janë të shumtë, specialistët e ikonave bizantine, kërkuesit që nguliten në arkivat e Malit të Shenjtë. Raporti i një deputeteje evropiane që daton prej 2003-shit, për barazinë e gjinive, në këtë zonë, nuk është votuar, për çudi, nga deputetët grekë. 

Republika autonome e Malit Athos, vazhdon të mbetet e shkëputur nga bota. Por pasuritë etnografike, të ikonografisë ortodokse peshojnë. 

Në brendësinë e një forme tjetër të kërkimit shpirtëror, në qetësinë e murgjërve që vështrojnë njeri-tjetrin, shpresoj që një ditë të shkel ; shpresoj të vizitoj gadishullin e thepisur e pa dyshim, « Pirgun shqiptar ». 

Metropol.

----------


## Humdinger

> *Një kullë shqiptare në Malin Athos* 
> 
> 
> 
> Eshtë për t’u përmendur, Grigor Zdruli (vdiq në 1906), prift, që profesionin e zografit e morri në Malin e Shenjtë. Atje, formoi dhe atelienë e tij, ku i mësoi zanatin të rinjve shqiptare si Grigor Zdruli (i riu), Spiridhon Dunka, Dhimitër Papaveshi e të tjerë. Anton Zengo, prift, i cili ka ushtruar krijimtarinë e tij në gjysmën e parë të shekullit te XIX-të e deri në fund të po këtij shekulli ; ka punuar në malin Athos.Në këtë republikë murgjërish, ku siç shprehen dhe ata vetë, çdo lëvizje përshkruhet « brënda dhe jashtë nesh » (B.Bojovic), gërshetohen mitikja me realen : sipas mitologjisë greke, Athos, në betejë me Posejdonin, e qëllon me një copë shkëmbi atë, por nuk arrin ta zerë ; shkëmbi bie mbi det në formë piramide, duke krijuar kështu, Malin Athos. 
> 
> 
> Metropol.


Të gjithë mbiemrat e përmendur më lart, kanë qenë nga Dardha e Korçës dhe ka shkrime për ta. Një shkrim i tillë, ka titullin "Piktorët dardharë"... ku mund të informoheni, për këta shqiptarë që kanë lënë emër në Athos, sidomos nga familja Zengo.

LEXONI SHKRIMIN E MËPOSHTËM:

*Piktorët Dardharë*


Ishte tradite ne te kaluaren ne Shqiperi qe profesionin e ushtruar nga nje pjesetar i farmiljes, me i vjeteri ne moshe, t'ua mesonte, e t'ia linte trashegim vellazerve, bijve ose te afermevs te fisit. Tipik e'shte rasti i nje plejade te tere piktoresh dardhare, te cilet duke ushtruar profesionin e zografit e kane lene ate trashegim brez pas brezi. Kjo brezni piktoresh, fillon me Nikolla Zengon ne gjysmen e dyte te shek. 18 -te e perfundon me piktore te kesaj familjeje ne ditet tona, si Andromaqi e Sofia Zengo. 

1
NIKOLLA ZENGO - Ka jetuar ne gjysmen e dyte te shekullit te 18 -te dhe gjysmen e pare te shekullit te 19 - te. Per te kemi pak te dhena. Dime se ka qene ne Rusi. Prej asaj periudhe trashegojme 25 skica te bera ne laps. Ato paraqesin figura e portrete aristokratesh te asaj kohe, me veshjet e tyre karakteristike ruse si dhe skena fetare si "Kryqezimi", "Ngjallja e Krishtit". Skicat deshmojne se autori eshte piktor, qe e njeh mire mjeshterine e tij dhe se ato perbejne punen pergatitore te piktorit per pune te tjera perfundimtare, te cilat fatkeqesisht nuk i njohim por tregojne se autori i tyre ishte piktor i njohur per kohe'n dhe jo person pa talent dhe kulture profesionale. 

2
ANTON ZENGO - Djali i Nikolla Zengos, trashegoi profesionin e zografit nga i ati. Ka jetuar nga gjysma e pare e shek. 19 - te, deri ne fund te atij shek. Edhe ai si i ati ka qene prift ( 1839 ). Ka punuar si kinograf ne Agios Oros ( Mali i Shenjte ) dhe ne Rusi. 

3
PAPA JANI ZENGO - ( 1832 - 1912 ). Kreu shkollen fillore greke ne Dardhe, me vone largohet nga fshati e shkon si girak zografi ne Malin e Shenjte e ne Korfuz. Ne vitin 1855 punon ne Larisa, ku mesoi dhe profesionin e fotografit, eshte nder fotografet e pare shqiptare ( ne mos i pari ) Fotografia e pare qe ruhet deri me sot eshte ajo e shkolles se Dardhes me 1876. Ne vitin 1855 ai ndjek ne Korce. Ishte drugdhendes. Me 1886 ai merret me levrimin e shqipes e ne kete drejtim na ka lene doreshkrim nje alfabet shqip me 33 germa, me te cilin beri perpjekje per te kthyer ne shqip Ungjillin. Ka mbetur nga veprat e tij te shumta vetem nje ikone "Peritoni" ( Rreth prerja e Krishtit ) e vitit 1864, qe me sa duket duhet te jete nga punet e tij fillestare ne fushen e piktures. Papa Jani Zengo profesionin e fotografit dhe piktorit ua me'soi edhe djemve te tij Vangjelit, Nikolles e Eftimit. 

4
GR1GOR ZDRULI - Vdekur me 1906, emri i vertete i tij ishte Sotir. Ishte prift dhe profesionin e zografit e mori ne Malin e Shenjte. Atje mbasi aftesohet ne kete drejtim, formon ateliene e vet, ku mesuan pikture shume djem te rinj shqiptare, si tre djemte e Papa Jani Zengos, Grigor Jeromanak Zdruli (i riu ). Thanas Zengo,Pancli Gjino, Spiridhon Dunka,Dhimiter Papaveshi nga Lehova, Marko Ballkameni, etj. Ka punuar ne ikonografi dhe afreske ne Manastiret Sinopetra, Votopet dhe Kseropotam. Ne Shqiperi ka pikturuar Kishen e She'n Thanasit ( Dardhe ). Ne Muzeuinin Mesjetar ne Korce hdodhen prej tij vetem tre ikona, te cilat deshmojne se ai ka qe'ne piktor i afte dhe me talent. 

5
NIKOLLA ZDRULI - Vdekur (1899 ), veilai i voggl i Grigorit, qe si piktor njihet me emrin e tij fetar Neofit. Ka punuar bashke me te vellane ne Malin e Shenjte. 

6 SOTIR PAPA ILIA - ( 1870 - 1958 ). eshte nga fa-milja Kere, ka qe'ne prift. Ne Muzeun e Artit Mesjetar ne Korce ndodhen 15 ikona te tij. Ka punuar edhe ne kishat e She'n Gjergjit ne Dardhe e ne Korce. Pervec veprave me karakter fe*tar, ka lene disa punime laike qe tregojne se ato jane vepra te dala nga dore e stervitur e me dhunti. Ai konsiderohet si nje pikturen e tij vihet re nje fare shkeputje nga piktura lindore dhe ndikirn nga ajo perendimore. Vdiq ne Amerike' me 1932. 

10
EFTHIM ZENGO - Djali me i vogel i Papa Jani Zen-gos, Kreu shkollen fillore ne Dardhe'. Profesionin e zografit e rne'soi nga vellai i madh Vangjeli. Ka ndihmuar vellane e madh Vangjelin ne pikturimin e Xhamise se Mirahorit ne Korce me 1921 dhe kishert e Shen Gjergjit ne Dardhe. Te dy se bashku kane punuar edhe ne Greqi. Me 1928 kthehet perfundimisht ne Shqiperi. 

11
THANAS TODI ZENGO, lindi ne Dardhe ne vitet 50 te shekullit te kaluar dhe vdiq ne vitin 1920. Ka punuar si piktor ne Rumani, ku ka marre pjese ne pikiurirrrin e pallatit te mbretit rumun, bashke me piktore te tjere. Me Korce ne Muzeun Mesjetar ruhet prej tij vetem nje ikone e titulluar "Shikimi i te verberit". Eshte marre edhe me pikture lajke. Prej tyre ka mbruur vetem nje portret i Skenderbeut. 

12
KRISTO THANAS ZENGO . Ka mesuar profe-sionin nga babai i tij Thariasi dhe e ka ushtruar ate ne Greqi ku dhe vdiq me 1887. 

13
PAPA HARALLAMB DARDHIOTI - Ka lindur rreth vitit 1885 dhe ka vdekur para vitit 1920. Ka punuar si pik*tor ne Greqi dhe ne Shqiperine e Jugut, ne Sarande e gjetke. 

14
KRISTO LIGOR VISHNJA - 1878 - 1954. Ka punuar ne pikturimin e banesave populiore ne Korce e Dardhe e me se fundi ne Amerike ku emigroi dhe vdiq ne vitin 1954. Vepra e tij eshte pak e njohur. Ne Amerike eshte aktivizuar ne levizjen patriotike te shqiptareve. 

15
KRISTO JANI RACI - Ka zhvilluar veprimtarine e vet ne pikture ne Greqi, ku ka marre pjese ne zbukurimin e pal*latit mbreteror bashke me piktore te tjere. Ne Shqiperi ka punuar ne gjysmen e dyte te shekullit te 19 - te. 

16
LEONIDHA* shofka - Ka punuar si piktor ne Malin e Shenjte dhe ne Korce. Vepra e tij ka mbetur e pa njohur dhe e Da studiuar. Ka punuar deri ne vitet e para te shekullit te 20 - te. 

17
GRIGOR JEROMONAK ZDRULI ( I riu - 1885 -1958 ). Emrin e vertete e ka Kristo Andon Zdruli. Mesimet e para per pikture i mori ne Malin e Shenjte ne qeline atelie te gjyshit te tij Grigor Zdriui. Perveg panes si piktor ne Malin Athos, ka zhvilluar aktivitet te gjere patriotik. Per kete eshte arrestuar dhe mbajtur 3 muaj ne burg. Pas daijes nga burgu e largojne nga Greqia si person "non grata" Vjen ne Shqiperi, ku sherben si Kryeprift ne Pogradec ( 1924 ) si dhe ne Manastirin e Shen Gjon Vlasdimirit ue Elbasan. (c)korcavizion)Vdiq ne Kucove me 1958. Ne Muzeun e Korces ndodhen dka ikona te tij te vitit 1903. Ai dallohet ne artin e tij per kompozimet e paraqitura me vertetesi, madje edhe me peizazhe nga vendlindja e tij, Dardha. 

18
SPIR1DHON DUNKA ( vriekur 1915V Ka punuar si piktor prane dajes se vei Papa Grigor Zdrulit { i vjetri ) ne Athos dhe ne Dardhe. 


19 - 20. PAPA MeRKURI dhe PAND! GJINO. Kane punuar ne funsd te shekullit te 19 - te dhe deri ne vitet 1920, ne disa kisha te Shqiperise. Si piktore jane rnesuar dhe formuar ne ateliene e Papa Grigor Zdruiit (i vjetri ) ne malin Athos. Kane pikturuar kishen e Shen Gjergjit ne fshatin Grapsh ( Devoll). 

21
THOMAIDHA ZENGO ( 1905 1961 ). Nga i ati Vangjeli mesoi profesionin. ne fillim si ndihmese e dj ne kishat e Shen Thanasit dhe Shen Triadhes. Me vone ka punuar shume ikona e piktura laike. Me 1935 emigroi bashke me buirin ne Amerike, ku vazhdoi te punoje si piktore, ne zbukurimin e kishes shqiptare . Vdiq ne Boston me 1961. 

22. SOFIA ZENGO PAPADHIMITRI (1915 - 1976 ). Krahas talentit te lindur, ajo me'soi mjeshterine nga i all, dhe ka qene ndihmese, me te motren Thomaidha vine punimet e te atit ne kishat e Shen Gjergjit e te Shen Thanasit. Me 1941 kreu studimet ne Akademine e Arteve te Bukura ne Athine. Po ate vit kthehet ne atdhe dhe punon si mesuese vizatimi ne Korge. Ne vitin 1942 bashke me te motren Andromaqin, celen ne Tirane ekspoziten e pare, Me 1965 bashke me burrin e saj A. Papadhimitri dhe te motren Andromaqi, pikturojne kishen ortodokse te Tiranes. Po me 1965 cel ne Tirane ekspoziten e dyte vetiake. Piktura e saj dalloliet per ndertime me plane te medha, per ngjyrat e ngrohta e te thella. Me interes eshte vepra "autoportret". Ka lene edhe shume ikona te shperndara ne shume familje ne Dardhe e ne Korce, Tirane e gjetke. Ne Muzeumin Mesjetar ne Korge, gjenden 5 ikona te punuara prej saj. te reaiizuara me nivel te larte artistik. Sofia dhe motra e saj Andromaqi, jane piktoret e para shqiptare. Punimi i saj i fundit i takon vitit 1976. 

23
SOTIRA ZENGO - Lindur me 1922. Ka punuar si piktore ndihmese e babait te saj Vangjelit. Ka kryer punime te ridryshme ne studion e te atit. 

24
KOSTANDIN ZOGRAFI nga Dardha pikturoi me 1825 nje ikone te Krishtit per kishen e Shen Gjergjit te Dardhes. Gjithashtu me nentor 15 1831, . nje ikone te Krishtit po per kishen e Shen Gjergjit ne Dardhe. Me 1934 pikturon nje ikone te Krishtit per Manastirin e Shen Ilias ne Hocisht. Piktori Jani A ... nga Dardha, pikturoi nje ikone te Shen Mitrit, per kishen e Shen Mitrit ne Kamenice te Korces me 1864.


PS: Shkrimi është copy-paste... kështu që të më falni për gabimet drejtshkrimore dhe ato ortografike.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Julius

E kam vizituar shume here malin Athos. Te shkosh aty sidomos ne periudhen pas-provimeve eshte relaksuese, njesoj sikur ndodhesh ne nje bote tjeter. Kam dhe shume foto nga vajtja e fundit. Kur te kem kohe do i postoj. 

p.s Humdinger po ty te jepet ndonje cike per ikonografi apo jo? Para ca vjetesh jam marre me kete pune. E kam mesuar kete lloj arti pikerisht ne nje manastir aty. lol

----------


## Julius

Keto jane pamje nga manastiri i Dhohiariut.

----------


## Julius

Ndersa ky eshte manastiri rus (rosiko) i Shen Pandeleimonit. 
 Ka kembanen me te madhe ne gjithe Malin e Shenjte Ndertesa e pritjes per pelegrinet mund te mbante 2000 njeres. Per fat te keq eshte djegur.

----------


## Julius

Manastiri i Simonopetres. (do te thote guri i Simonit) Mali i Shenjte ka vuajtur nga piratet qe plackisnin manastiret. Me i tmerrshmi nga te gjithe ka qene pirati Idris Barbarosa. Pas mesymjeve te shumta nga 200 manastire qe ishin ne fllim, ngelen 20. Sic shihet dhe nga struktura ndertimore e manastireve shumica kane kulla dhe jane ne forme keshtjelle per tu mbrojtur nga piratet. Nje nga manastiret me te bukur eshte dhe ky i fotos, i ndertuar ne shkemb nga nje murg me emrin Simon.

----------


## Julius

Manastiri i Dhionisiut. Ketu kam qendruar nje behar te tere per te mesuar ikonografi. Sic e shihni ka formen e nje keshtjelle me nje nga kullat me te larta ne Malin e Shenjte. Nje kuriozitet per besimtaret: Ketu ndodhet nje pjese nga lipsani i Gjon Pagezorit, pikerisht dora e djathte e tij.

----------


## Julius

Mali i shenjte eshte ne gadishull me forme te stergjatur. Gjithe gadishulli i Halkidhikise ka formen e nje dore me tre gishta. Ne maje te gishtit te trete eshte mali Athos (2054 m) pasi kam pershkruar gjithe gadishullin me traget ne rreze te malit ndodhem une prej nga kam marre fotot e meposhtme.

----------


## Julius

Perendim dielli ne Athos.

----------


## Archon

*Manastiri Hilandar në Malin e Shenjtë,aty ku gjendet edhe ajo që njihet si "Kulla (Pirgu) shqiptare" dhe gjithashtu vendi ku prehet Reposhi,vëllai i Gjergj Kastriotit (Skënderbeut).*

Kaq i çmuar është Mali Athos, saqë është bërë edhe vend pelegrinazhi i medievalistëve të ndryshëm. Plot 50 vjet më vonë nga lajmi që u erdhi piktorëve korçarë, ndërsa ishte duke këqyrur në Malin Athos, medievalisti rus V. Grigoroviç do të gjente evidencat e para të emrit të Gjon Kastriotit, por edhe dokumentet që lidhen me Skënderbeun në oborrin e sulltanit. Dy akte në serbishten bizantine bënin fjalë për marrëdhëniet e të atit të Skënderbeut me Malin e Shenjtë. Akti i parë bën fjalë për një akt-dhurimi (akt-legjitim) i lëshuar nga Gjon Kastrioti në emrin e tij dhe të katër djemve të vet, në favor të manastirit të Hilandarit. Akti u shkrua në vitin 6934, që me kalendarin tonë përkthehet në periudhën prej 1 shtatorit 1425 deri më 31 gusht 1426. Gjoni do të shkruajë: unë mëkatari dhe i pamerituari... Gjon Kastrioti me djemtë e mi Stanishin dhe Reposhin dhe Kostandinin dhe Gjergjin... dhe pasi u këshillova me djemtë e mi i dhuruam manastirit të shenjtë sipas fuqisë sonë... fshatin Radostushë me kishën e Shën Marisë së Papërlyer që është në atë fshat Radostushë, si dhe fshatin Trebisht.... Më tej, në akt, Gjon Kastrioti zotohet të heqë dorë nga të drejtat që gëzonin deri atëherë mbi këto dy fshatra, duke ia deleguar të drejtat manastirit të Hilandarit. Akti i dytë është një akt shitjeje, ku igumeni i manastirit, jeromonaku Athanas, në emrin e këshillit të murgjve të Hilandarit, i shet Gjon Kastriotit dhe tre djemve të tij pirgun e Shën Gjergjit së bashku me disa prona të kësaj kulle. Gjon Kastrioti... shfaqi dëshirën të blejë pirgun e Shën Gjergjit për vete dhe për djemtë e tij, zotin Reposh dhe zotin Kostandin, dhe zotin Gjergj, së bashku me vreshtat, ullinjtë dhe të gjitha ato që i përkasin pirgut dhe me katër adelfate që ti zotërojnë zoti Gjon, zoti Reposh, zoti Kostandin, zoti Gjergj. Në rast se ndonjëri prej tyre largohet ti merret adelfati prej manastirit. Dhe kur të largohen (nga kjo botë) të katër personat e sipërshënuar, pirgu do ti kthehet përsëri manastirit dhe në librin e të vdekurve emri i tyre të përkujtohet derisa të ekzistojë Hilandari. Për të gjitha këto (Gjoni së bashku me tre djemtë e vet) i dhurojnë manastirit 60 florinj1. Në të njëjtat dokumente do flitet sesi vëllai i Skënderbeut, Reposhi, djali i dytë i Gjon Kastriotit, vdiq si murg më 25 korrik 1431. Sa për Reposhin, djalin e madh, Barleti na thotë se ishte ba mungar [murg], por përpara edhe ky qe me të tre vllazent i dhanë peng nAdriene; e se aty, u martue me një zojë turkinë e pat me të një djalë, Hamza Kastriotin. Gjon Muzaka përkundra nuk e zën Reposhin të dhanun peng Sulltanit. Për të thotë se kishte qenë djalë shumë i përshpirtshëm e ishte ba mungar në manastirin e malit Sinai, ku kishte pasë jetue e dekë: Repossio predetto Ju uomo de santa vita e se nando at monte Sinai e se fe frate e li morese. (16). Kjo asertë e Gjon Muzakës dhe e disa shkrimtarve tjerë, se Reposhi nuk qe dhanë peng para se tu bajte mungar, historikisht asht krejt e gabueme, tuj qenë se biografët e Skënderbeut, Hamza Kastriotin e diftojnë për djalë të Reposhit të lemë nAdriene2. Në epigrafin e varrit, Reposhi mban titullin e lartë fisnik dukë. Gjon Kastrioti në kohën më të mirë të pushteti të tij i shtrin zotërimet deri në Fushë Dardani dhe më tej. Këto janë vende të njohura për plumb, argjend dhe hekur dhe kjo ka bërë që Gjon Kastrioti të ketë mes të tjerave edhe lidhje me Malin e Shenjtë.

Kronikat do ta lidhin devocionin e shumë murgjëve me origjinë shqiptare me të shkuarit në Malin Athos. Një rast i tillë është në shekullin e XIV, kur murgu Nifon nga Lukova, i cili mbyllet në një manastir në Malin Athos, u shqua aq shumë për përshpirtshmërinë e tij, saqë u kanonizua dhe u shpall shenjt nga Kisha Orthodhokse Bizantine. Por në manastiret e Athosit apo të Thesalisë ka edhe shumë murgj të tjerë shqiptarë. Për të mos thënë deri në klasën e bujarëve vendas. Reposhi, vëllai i Skëndërbeut, varroset në të ashtuquajturin Pirgu Shqiptar pranë Hilandarit dhe ka në epitaf përcaktimin si Duka i Ilirisë.

----------

*arbereshi_niko* (04-11-2014),Irenna (04-11-2014),user010 (03-11-2014)

----------

